# Raw Diet with Chicken/Turkey Allergy



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anyone feed raw to a GSD with a chicken and turkey allergy? 

I am desperately trying to put some weight on my one year old who is about 70 pounds --- I can feel every single bone in his body (ribs, spine, hip bones, etc.) I currently feed 3 cups of TOTW per day. If I feed anything over 3 cups, his poop is mushy and soft. 

I tried raw feeding once and had a lot of luck with him putting on some weight and his poops were awesome! I started with chicken and evenutally turkey but soon learned that he has an allergy to both. 

So I am a loss as to how to get back on raw. I can't afford a raw diet of venison or bison or any premium meat. Perhaps fish? When doing raw in the past, the switch to raw chicken was cold turkey with no problems. Not sure if a cold turkey switch to fish would be as easy. 

Any suggestions? Thank ya'll! 

I have been reading a bit about EPI too and really hoping that another try at raw will help my boy --- in the back of my mind I am wondering if a test for EPI is a good idea.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Can I ask how you know the dog is allergic to both chicken and turkey?

Have you fed them NOTHING but chicken? I do mean NOTHING - no supplements, no treats, no ANYTHING other than just raw chicken.

Have you tried different brands of chicken? Some brands use more additives (solutions) than others.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

hi lauri, thanks for the reply. after months of trying to figure out what was causing his itchies, i had allergy testing done and the results showed an allergy to chicken and turkey. when i fed him raw, we started with strictly chicken products and the poop was awesome and he was finally putting on some weight but was severely itchy. no, i never did experiment with various brands.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

This is interesting! I get results back in a few weeks on Jake, had a heska test done.
Can the OP please tell me about what they tested for and the results???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Renee,

After visiting over eight different vets/dermatologists and practically begging that they figure out why my dog itched and scratched what seemed like 24/7, we finally got him tested via BMS (Bio Medical Services I think). Tests were for environmental allergies, insect allergies and food allergies. The results for food were poultry and there were enviornmental allergens that the vet labeled "inconclusive" because Samson was a little over nine months old when his blood and serum were drawn --- apparently the environmental allergens aren't concretely accurate until the pet has reached one year old/has been exposed to all four seasons. I don't know how true that is, but that is what I was told.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

ok, thanks....Jake is just about 6 months and we have issues here. I suspect chicken AND environmental as well. He is biting his coat off his hind legs and itchy but no signs of rash. I am giving him Benedryl to help for now till I get results. I have also begin to switch him to grain free while I wait...I am in the same boat as you if it is chicken....how the heck can you do RAW??? My goal is to go RAW in the end but I guess the test will help me decide. What food are you feeding since no chicken or turkey?? I am switching Jake to ACANA Pacifica....only one with no chicken or chicken by products..and what do use for training treats?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

i was just reading through your other posts and totally empathize and understand your frustration. i have to admit --- and i could be so wrong here --- but something in my gut still tells me that the vaccinations have some play in samson's itchiness. the reason that i feel that way is because it started so early in his puppyhood. it just seems odd to me that he developed food allergies so early in life. but what do i know?! it is just a gut feeling. then again, when we tried the raw with strictly chicken, the itching skyrocketed. i may try again using a differnent brand and as additive free as possible to see if that makes a different. i desperately want to get back on raw!

right now, he eats taste of the wild --- the one that is bison and venison based. the itching is incredibly better. but i swear, if he eats a morsel over 3 cups, his poops are super soft. and though he hasn't lost weight, he hasn't gained any since about six months old. that seems odd to me. i just think that kibble isn't the right fit for his body. 

keep us posted on the test results.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have to wait ANOTHER two weeks for results but I will be sure to make a thread soon I as learn the results.


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

Any results yet?


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

jakeandrenee said:


> I am switching Jake to ACANA Pacifica....only one with no chicken or chicken by products..and what do use for training treats?


Chiming in here...this is what I feed my dog with chicken allergy and he is doing very well on it unless his environmental allergies flare up. That takes a few days of prescription antihistamine to settle. For training treats I use beef hotdogs, dehydrated liver which is beef-sourced (Benny Bully's) or bits of cheese.


----------

